# Tutors



## kelishalopez (Nov 17, 2010)

I have 3yrs of coding experience from 2007, I recently finished school in May 2010 and got my CPC certification in June 2010. However since I don't have any recent on the job eperience, I'm having trouble passing my job assements, does any one know of a good tutor, or any good coding material that can help?

Thank you,
Kelisha


----------



## rthames052006 (Nov 17, 2010)

*review class/ workshop?*



kelishalopez said:


> I have 3yrs of coding experience from 2007, I recently finished school in May 2010 and got my CPC certification in June 2010. However since I don't have any recent on the job eperience, I'm having trouble passing my job assements, does any one know of a good tutor, or any good coding material that can help?
> 
> Thank you,
> Kelisha



Possibly a review class, most chapters hold them.  Also if you know what speciality you want to get into I'd find some seminars/workshops related to that speciality.


----------

